# SONY VAIO VGN-FE21M; Fn buttons and webcam not working

## zen_guerrilla

Hello all,

I've got a new Sony VAIO VGN-FE21M laptop which runs Linux without problems and everything seems to work, 

except the Fn buttons (brightness etc.) and the webcam.

I manually adjust the brightness with smartdimmer at the moment, but I'd prefer to press Fn+F5 (or F6) instead.

Also I can't find any information on how to make the webcam to work. It's not recognised by the sonypi kernel 

module.

Any suggestions ?

TIA,

zen

----------

## giessie

I am sorry that I can't (yet maybe) help you with your problem, but thank you for the info. 

I plan to buy a Vaio FE and eventually install gentoo on it and this encourages me.

Just an idea: can't you just assign keyboard shortcuts to this smartdimmer? 

I don't know this program, but it works for me under KDE and this really stylish 3d desktop switching program.

I just added the program with parameters to the K-menu and set shortcuts for it.

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Mute and Vol +/- work and I use them with xbindkeys (I don't use KDE) but the Fn-+ keys are not available. You can test

which keys are available with the xev program.

----------

